# World Champion !!



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*x*

shooting 30x is no joke especially in hunter class.


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

that is some fine shooting! congrats mike on a stellar performance


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Good Shooting Mike... Good to see a nice complete season. But dont think that after target 6 i didn't have my sights set on catching you.


----------



## recil brown (Jan 29, 2006)

Ata Boy Mike, its good things happen to good guys. And it looks like you da best!!!!!


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

And a class act to boot!! Mike great job!!!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I shot in the shoot-off with Mike...cool guy and a hell of a shooter for sure.


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

*World Champion*

Congratulations Mike!!!!! You deserve this!!!!


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

I was in Mikes shooting group this week this guy can flat out shoot way to lay it down congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Way to go Mike..


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

2000danger said:


> Good Shooting Mike... Good to see a nice complete season. But dont think that after target 6 i didn't have my sights set on catching you.


I knew exactly what you were thinking. I was thinking the same thing. I began to calculate your scores in my head as well as Bob's. That was a very fun 10 targets. Congrats to everyone that shot in the finals. That shot still bothers me. LOL.


----------

